# Woke up to this!



## capntrip (Feb 16, 2012)

Glad I bought the AMNS.....This is what I woke up to today! Muenster,Swiss, Cheedar,Mozzarella&pepperjack....Now the wait begins!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice!...JJ


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks like it came out great. Now comes the hard part


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 16, 2012)

The waiting is the hardest part!!!!  (-- to quote Tom Petty...)  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Looks great, though!


----------



## bossk4hire (Feb 16, 2012)

I have never smoked cheese. But they look great..... what is this "waiting" about/for?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 16, 2012)

bossk4hire said:


> I have never smoked cheese. But they look great..... what is this "waiting" about/for?


BossK, afternoon,  Waiting... is for the "blooming process".... It allows the smoke to penetrate throughout the block of cheese.... It makes the smoke flavor milder.....  Most folks vacuum pack the blocks and let rest in the fridge for 2 weeks or more.....   With a good vac-pack the cheese should be good for a year or more.... Mine never lasts that long so I really don't know what I'm talking about... LOL....  Dave


----------



## capntrip (Feb 29, 2012)

The swiss and Monterey jack are really good!!!! Nice smoky flavor!!


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice looking cheese there.


----------



## venture (Feb 29, 2012)

You gunna love that!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## ronrude (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice.  I know I don't regret my purchase.  I have a 3lb slab of bacon curing so I can play with it again.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 29, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> BossK, afternoon,  Waiting... is for the "blooming process".... It allows the smoke to penetrate throughout the block of cheese.... It makes the smoke flavor milder.....  Most folks vacuum pack the blocks and let rest in the fridge for 2 weeks or more.....   With a good vac-pack the cheese should be good for a year or more.... Mine never lasts that long so I really don't know what I'm talking about... LOL....  Dave


Hey, awesome info. I've never research cheese smoking yet on here but the other day I threw a piece of my 2 month aged provolone in the smoker and I just cooled it real quick and ate half of it. It was great but had a small smoke ring and the middle was pretty much lacking any smoke flavor. I never thought to bloom my cheese!


----------



## capntrip (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's the pepperjack sat 2 weeks.....Sorry too long LOL
	

		
			
		

		
	















With yesterdays smoked steelhead YUM YUM GOOD EATING!!!


----------

